# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món ngon thống lĩnh nền ẩm thực Singapore

## thietht

*(Didau.org) - Những khu chợ đặc trưng của người Hoa và người Ấn hay người Malaysia đã tạo nên những không gian ẩm thực thú vị trên đảo quốc sư tử. Chỉ đi du lịch một đất nước mà bạn có thể tận hưởng hương vị ẩm thực của toàn thế giới.* 

*Bánh cà rốt chiên*



Món bánh cà rốt - Carrot cake (chai tow kuay)
Món bánh cà rốt ở Singapore còn được biết đến với tên gọi khác là chai tow kueh gồm những miếng bột gạo và củ cải trắng đem hấp lên, rồi đem chiên như trứng ốp lếp và trang trí với hành lá. Bạn có thể thưởng thức những miếng bánh cà rốt ngon nhất tại khu ẩm thực Makansutra Gluttons bên Vịnh Marina gần Nhà hát Esplanade, hoặc Trung tâm ẩm thực Newton Food Centre.

*Món mì xào Phúc Kiến (Fried Hokkien mee)*



Món mì xào Phúc Kiến (Fried Hokkien mee)
Món mì xào Phúc Kiến là sự kết hợp của những sợi mì trắng và vàng xào với tôm và mực. Món ăn này với ớt đỏ cắt nhỏ thay vì súp ớt Sambal thông thường. Dù hơi nhiều mỡ, món ăn này vẫn có hương vị nhẹ nhàng, để lại ấn tượng khó phai mờ với mỗi thực khách.

*Rojak*



Món salat rau quả Rojak
Rojak trong tiếng Mã Lai có nghĩa là sự pha trộn, là món salat rau và trái cây truyền thống được dùng phổ biến làm món khai vị hoặc món salat. Món rojak được làm từ rất nhiều rau quả và rau xanh khác nhau và là một món ăn rất phổ biến ở Singapore.

*Thịt sấy khô Bakkwa*



Thịt sấy khô Bakkwa
Là một món thịt sấy khô ở dạng lát mỏng có vị ngọt và mặn, gần giống như món khô bò. Thông thường Bakkwa được làm từ thịt heo nhưng cũng có thể làm từ thịt bò, thịt gà hay hải sản.

*Sườn trà Bak kut teh*



Sườn trà Bak kut teh
Thông thường món này hay dùng chung với cơm trắng hoặc dầu chéo quẩy,kèm theo chén sườn là dĩa xì dầu,ớt bằm và tỏi băm nhuyễn,dùng để chấm,đây cũng là một món ăn sáng đặc sắc và có tiếng của người Singapore.

*Katong - Laksa*



Món cà ri laksa
Laksa hay còn gọi là cà ri laksa là sự hòa quyện của các nguyên liệu mì sợi, chả cá, tôm, sò huyết, giá  đỗ thái nhỏ và nước ca ri cốt dừa cay cay, nóng hổi.

Laksa là món ăn không thể thiếu trong thực đơn của du khách khi đến Singapore. Chỉ cần đặt chân lên đất nước Singapore xinh đẹp, gọi một chiếc taxi và hỏi về món laksa, bạn sẽ được các bác tài chở đến ngay trung tâm ẩm thực Katong – nơi có các đầu bếp tài hoa, chế biến món laksa ngon nhất cả nước.

*Bánh Kaya toast*



Bánh Kaya toast
Món bánh chỉ với 2 lát bánh mì dường như đã trở thành món ăn đặc trưng và phổ biến trên khắp nẻo đường Singapore. Bánh có hương vị đặc biệt, kẹp giữa là loại nhân có một không hai, không cầu kỳ nguyên liệu nhưng một khi ai đã nếm thì khó có thể quên hương vị độc đáo này.

----------


## thietht

*Trà Teh tarik*



Trà Teh Tarik
Tarik theo tiếng Malaysia có nghĩa là “uống một hơi”, Teh Tarik là một loại trà truyền thống của người Malay, được pha chế từ trà và sữa, sau đó được rót ra từ ca này sang ca khác để tạo nên một hỗn hợp thức uống tuyệt hảo có bọt kem nhạt bên trên. Công thức pha chế tuy đơn giản (chỉ bao gồm trà, sữa và một ít đường) nhưng để pha trà ngon thì không dễ.

*Thịt xiên Satay*



Thịt xiên Satay
Satay thường là thịt gà, thịt bò hoặc cừu tẩm ướp kĩ sau đó được xiên trên những que xiên nhỏ, và nướng trên than củi cháy rực để có dư vị cháy và mùi thơm ngào ngạt đặc trưng. Món ăn này thường dùng với tương ớt và nước xốt đậu phộng ngọt, và được ăn kèm với hành thái nhỏ, dưa leo và ketupat (một loại bánh gạo Mã Lai được bọc trong những tấm lá dừa).

*Nasi Lemak*



Cơm Nasi Lemak
Mặc dù là một món ăn truyền thống của MaLai , nhưng Nasi Lemak là sự lựa chọn yêu thích của cộng đồng sinapore . Tên món ăn có nghĩa đen là " Cơm trong kem " và bắt nguồn từ cách chể biến gạo được nấu với nước cốt dừa và trộn với lá dứa hương thơm ngọt ngào.

*Popiah*



Món trứng cuốn Popiah
Các thành phần để nấu món Popiah gồm có củ cải thái nhỏ, cà rốt, giá, dưa leo, tôm, khoai sọ, hành khô và tỏi. Ngoài ra người ta còn cho thêm ớt, nước sốt làm từ đường thốt nết và bột gạo. Trứng cũng được thêm vào để làm cho vỏ ngoài của món Popiah thêm phần mịn màng.

*Roti prata*



Roti prata - bánh crepe của người Singapore
Mặc dù món bánh crepe không còn xa lạ với hầu hết mọi người nhưng món bánh Roti prata lại mang tính sáng tạo riêng. Roti có nghĩa là “bánh mì”, và prata có nghĩa là “phẳng, bẹt”, nhưng thực ra nó giống bánh crepe ở chỗ bột có vị thơm nhẹ và ngọt. 

*Món murtabak*




Bánh chiên murtabak

Một loại bánh mì chiên nhồi thịt gà hoặc thịt cừu, hành và trứng.

*Cà ri đầu cá - Curry fish head*



Cà ri đầu cá - Curry fish head
Món ăn này nấu bằng cách ninh đầu cá ikan merah (cá hồng biển) trong nước cà ri cay nồng cùng với các loại rau và vị me chua tạo nên nét đặc trưng không thể lẫn vào đâu được. Bạn sẽ không thể tìm thấy món ăn tương tự ở bất cứ nơi nào khác trên thế giới.

*Cơm trộn nasi padang*



Cơm trộn nasi padang
Món cơm trộn nasi padang thường được chia sẻ ăn cùng giống như một món ăn tự chọn nho nhỏ với bạn bè hoặc gia đình, mỗi người sẽ chọn cho mình hương vị riêng tùy thích và đặt mọi thứ vào đĩa cơm của mình.

*Đá bào ice kachang*



Đá bào ice kachang
Được làm từ thạch, đậu đỏ, bắp ngọt và attp chee (hạt cọ) là chủ yếu, và được trang trí bên trên bằng các lớp đá bào, nước sirô có màu sắc sặc sỡ và một chút sữa đặc. Món này được cho vào trong tô hoặc cốc dài.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Uầy, nhìn ngon quá ta..

----------


## hoaban

wow, nhìn ngon và hấp dẫn quá.

----------


## dung89

Có cơ hội là mình sẽ thử hết các món  :cuoi1:

----------

